# Big deer =big smile and happy son



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

My son finally got the deer killed Saturday evening that I had posted earlier here on a score thread. Take a look again and see if you changed your opinion on the score, I will post it later in the thread. Had the whole family down for the weekend and we all got to share in the killing of this deer. Both my son and daughter were together in the blind when he killed him.


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome deer !!!! Congarts to your son !!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Niiiicccce! Congrats...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice!!! BUCK ON!!!


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow! What a great deer! The sucker is gonna score really well too.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

My Lord thats a beautiful animal. Congrats to your son on a great trophy. What an awesome experience for your family. Well Done Brother, Baker


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

That's an incredible buck, congrats to all of you. Cool deal to have the family up for the hunt too!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW !!!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Incredible! My son would love that!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

Man, what a buck. I sure do love those big typicals. 
Congrats all around!!
BB


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What a nice Buck!! Big Ol' Body deer--I think I was at 185-190ish.......Heck of a fine Buck and one lucky hunter!!!

swamp


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Man what a big elk lol


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

My guess is 213.5


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

As always very nice!!!!!


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

200-205
Beautiful buck!
Amazing as a typical.
Those beams have to be hovering around 30".


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

STUD!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful.. I think I guessed a little low


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow...awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great deer!!!!!


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

We call that type of deer a "FreakNasty" at my place...Congrats to your son....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on an absolute monster!....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would have to guess around 217" lol :cheers: Hell of a deer Dustin.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow! What a buck!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Deer ended up scoring 217 and change. Had 28 1/2" main beams, left G2 was 14" and field dressed 210 pounds.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Wowsser!!!!


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Man that is awesome, congrats!


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Amazing deer. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, what a beast!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I told you that deer was well over 200". Congrats to your son. That's one big nasty that will be hard to top.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Jfreeman said:


> I told you that deer was well over 200". Congrats to your son. That's one big nasty that will be hard to top.


When you said you would bet money he would go over 200 I almost took you up on it. Glad I didn't because you were certainly correct. I knew I was wrong as soon as I drove up and saw the deer laying on the ground. As I said I hadn't seen him on the hoof this year. Even If I had I doubt I would have been convinced he was as big as he turned out to be. It's just hard to think 28.5" main beams and 14" G2's.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PortATrout said:


> It's just hard to think 28.5" main beams and 14" G2's.


not anymore! LOL

awesome deer...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Heck of a buck....Congrats to you and your son. That right G3 looks like it would go 14" also


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> When you said you would bet money he would go over 200 I almost took you up on it. Glad I didn't because you were certainly correct. I knew I was wrong as soon as I drove up and saw the deer laying on the ground. As I said I hadn't seen him on the hoof this year. Even If I had I doubt I would have been convinced he was as big as he turned out to be. It's just hard to think 28.5" main beams and 14" G2's.


congrats to you guys, heck of a deer!!!!!

and the main beam length happens, we shot one over the weekend that had 27.5" main beams...

love it, congrats again to you guys on a heck of a deer! :cheers:


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!

Can you post some age progression pics?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Grande Venado said:


> Great buck, congrats!
> 
> Can you post some age progression pics?


Only have pictures from the last two years.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful, mature buck!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> Only have pictures from the last two years.


Very cool, thanks.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to share the pics. Awesome!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

What a trophy! Sweet Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I send that last picture to everybody I know at least twice

Congrats


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Can i ask what part of Texas this is from?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a beaut. Congrats


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

As mentioned...STUD! Awesome animal. Congrats.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome mature deer, Congrats to your son!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!....ww


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

WOOOOOW!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*That's Awsome*



PortATrout said:


> Deer ended up scoring 217 and change. Had 28 1/2" main beams, left G2 was 14" and field dressed 210 pounds.


Congrats to you and your son. Hard to Believe how many Giants are already hitting the ground this year. I had him at 189 from your game cam pic in the last thread. Could have been a Very costly Mistake at $100.00 per inch over 170. UH OH UH...."Sorry sir.. I just cost you another $2,800.00 with my under score".. LOL


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW!!! Now THAT is a stud.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Great looking buck congrats too you and your son


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for all of the nice responses. It was a great deer and a way cool weekend, getting to share the experience with the whole family.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

BigBuck said:


> Man, what a buck. I sure do love those big typicals.
> Congrats all around!!
> BB


*X2........Congrats!!







*

*Mark..*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

PortATrout said:


> Deer ended up scoring 217 and change. Had 28 1/2" main beams, left G2 was 14" and field dressed 210 pounds.


I havnt had good Internet here and just looked at a couple of the post on here !!!! Missed seeing this one !!!! Congrats !!!!!! Congrats to everyone on that buck of a lifetime!!! Brett


----------

